# Redfsih Riviera



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>*Spanning the coastal shores of the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic, the Redfish Riviera boasts the world's best flats fishing. Ranging from Brownsville, Texas to Surf City, North Carolina, redfishing has spawned into a sportsman's "must do".* 

*Redfish Riviera Inc. was created to educate consumers about our sport, provide information about fun and exciting tournaments, and offer world-class apparel and speciality items; all available thru **www.redfishriviera.com**.*

*Enjoy the site, become a part of the elite redfishing groupand we hope to see your favorite redfishing pics posted on our new guestbook. If you have anyquestions you can e-mail us at **[email protected]** We look forward to hearing from you and seeing your photos, check out our redfish recipes also on our blog page. Tight Lines!*

*Thank-you,*

*Redfish Riviera CEO







*


----------

